# Smolder Or Feline?!



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 24, 2008)

hellllllllllpppppppppppp

Which is better? And why?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 24, 2008)

Well I have smolder... I love how easy and smooth it goes on BUT it streaks, smears. Thx for the question! I need to know how feline is... I just don't know what to do to keep from having black eyes by the end of the day.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 24, 2008)

Feline. The smoothness of the kohl powers are really nice.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 24, 2008)

i have both and i like feline better. It goes on like butter. Its just a rioch deep black (smoulder looks greyish to me) and lasts on my waterline.HOWEVER it melts down my face. i lightly set it with carbon and its fine.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 24, 2008)

damn this!  I have been looking everywhere for Feline and been holding out on buying smolder.  Where can I find it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Love, Love Feline...3 b/u on this one ...It's sooooo black and very smooth...But smudges like the devil

Will try setting it like Mabelle does tomorrow


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 24, 2008)

smolder. both of them smudge but i find that smolder isn't as bad. & it shows up a lot better on my waterline. & most importantly.. it's perm & won't cost you out the ass to get!


----------



## statusmode (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Well I have smolder... I love how easy and smooth it goes on BUT it streaks, smears. Thx for the question! I need to know how feline is... I just don't know what to do to keep from having black eyes by the end of the day._

 
I set my eyeliner with carbon e/s (especially the waterline!) I used to always have to carry around an eyeliner to retouch it throughout the day, or it would travel into my tear duct area but setting it solved my problems


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 24, 2008)

Definately Feline!
It's the blackest black ever, goes on like butter and gives the perfect sexy definition to the waterline. It doesn't disappear either, but it pops!

I used to love Smolder. But man, I prefer Feline and wish MAC would make it permanent! It's a must in anyone's kit.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 24, 2008)

I like feline too.  It smudges but in a neater way than Smolder.  It never runs down my face.  I can't explain it.  It seems to last a long time too.  Love it!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 24, 2008)

feline for sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i do afgree setting black liner with carbon is a must! it stops any brand from smydging on me


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 24, 2008)

I love them both! 

Both smear but feline is better on the waterline as it stays there for the most part and its dark rich black. Smolder is good on the lash line when you have a good base such as concealer. It stays put and doesn't smear much.


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2008)

I have them both, i've been using smolder for years but i have dumped it after purchasing feline. Feline is an intense black kohl and i love it. I bought like 4 back ups of it! 
I don't have a problem with it what so ever but i read hat a lot of people don't like it because it smears.


----------



## Gabriele (Dec 24, 2008)

Please someone have mercy - I really want the feline.  I've looked and looked and can't find it on line.  Anyone any help, please ;~)


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 24, 2008)

Neither.... they are both bitches when it comes to smudging and smearing! 

IMHO the Lancome e/l are better and they stay put! If you are happy to look at other brands the Lancome pencils are some of the best on the market.


----------



## cipelica (Dec 24, 2008)

I also have the both and would have to say Feline. Easier to smudge, softer, glides better over the eye shadow. When I smudge Smolder it has some sort of blue hint, that is not bad, but if you want black, get Feline. It is better for waterline too.


----------



## MAC_Diva (Dec 24, 2008)

What about Graphblack technakohl? Is feline still available at counters or do i just have to wait for another collection to re-release it?


----------



## rachybloom (Dec 24, 2008)

I think Smolder is very pretty but I love the intensity of Feline. Both of them smear and smudge on my pretty badly (which is weird because I have dry skin?) Instead of just applying Carbon, you could also take a translucent powder (MUFE HD is what I use) and use a small eyeshadow brush and apply it to the outer corners of the eyes and under the eyes. With the eyeliner alone it sets it perfectly.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 24, 2008)

I only have feline. I like how dark and smooth it is. Only downfall is that it smears. I only use it on the bottom waterline anyway so it isn't that bad. I smudge it a little with some eyeshadow either black or dark brown depending on what colors I am using and it doesn't smear as bad.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 24, 2008)

I started off with smoulder..it was ok..it smudged some...nothing special black eyeliner. Then I got Feline and I am in love!!!! Its super black, has more staying power then smoulder (in my opinion) and is just GREAT!! lol..I actually don't have backups of my collection, but I do have a backup of feline...IT IS AMAZING...I think you need to experience the amazingness that it is! haha..and yah it can smudge some, but I tend to use it on my waterline (DAILY) and usually touch it up sometime in the afternoon (if put on first thing in the morning) If you use it as eyeliner on your lid, just set it with a bit of carbon eyeshadow overtop (it does the trick!!) I <3 it!! And it makes one SEXY smokey eye!

CANT WAIT TO SMUDGE IT WITH THE 214 SMUDGE BRUSH!!!!!

It'll be a HAWT SMUDGY MESS!! (SOOO EXCITED!!)


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 24, 2008)

*patiently waits for MAC to make the kohl power pencils permanent already*

I agree with the consensus here - Feline is amazing.   I'm going to try setting it with Carbon on the waterline - have not done that before.


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gabriele* 

 
_Please someone have mercy - I really want the feline. I've looked and looked and can't find it on line. Anyone any help, please ;~)_

 
if you live in Serbia I'll give all 3 feline I have.Because of feline hype I bought 3 and now I do not know what to do with them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.I prefer graphblack.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_if you live in Serbia I'll give all 3 feline I have.Because of feline hype I bought 3 and now I do not know what to do with them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.I prefer graphblack._

 
That is so sweet of you!!!


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 24, 2008)

^^Agreed!! We have some very generous members here and that is REALLY nice!!


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I like feline too. It smudges but in a neater way than Smolder. It never runs down my face. I can't explain it. It seems to last a long time too. Love it!_

 
You took the words right out of my mouth!!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 25, 2008)

feline forever.
it doesn't smudge on me, then again i've never had any problems with anything smudging. i hate smolder, not dark enough. my original liner lover was rimmels soft kohl. well i still use it, but feline is first choice


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 26, 2008)

ugh i wish i could have gotton feline............I got the pentilumate liner and i needed something for my water line that was black--- and for some dumb reason i thought i could still get feline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... guess ill HAVE to get smolder @ this pt.

thanks for all the input though, girls!


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 26, 2008)

you should try graphblack,it is perfect for water line and it is really black


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 26, 2008)

Neither... I find that Smolder, while it tends not to smear that much on me, the color is not as intense as I would like.  Feline will not stay put for 2 seconds!  I end up looking like an emo kid after about 10 minutes... that's not a bad thing if that's the look you're going for, but...


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 26, 2008)

Have you tried the UD 24/7 in Zero?  It stays put for a long time AND has the intensity of Feline in my opinion.


----------



## nunu (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_ugh i wish i could have gotton feline............I got the pentilumate liner and i needed something for my water line that was black--- and for some dumb reason i thought i could still get feline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... guess ill HAVE to get smolder @ this pt.

thanks for all the input though, girls!_

 
To be honest with you, don't waste your money on smolder. There are much better drug store eye kohls out there than smolder. Smolder is just meh, boring..the black isn't that black and you have to keep linning your waterline. With feline (and other drugstore eye kohls), one line is enough. I will never go back to smolder.

Try Ebaying Feline, you won't regret it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a feline ho


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_To be honest with you, don't waste your money on smolder. There are much better drug store eye kohls out there than smolder. Smolder is just meh, boring..the black isn't that black and you have to keep linning your waterline. With feline (and other drugstore eye kohls), one line is enough. I will never go back to smolder.

Try Ebaying Feline, you won't regret it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a feline ho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Holy Lord, they're like...$25. the cheapest i saw was $22.99 with $2.99 shipping and handleing.............. so friggin $26 all together...

I like a black eye khol but not enough to spend $26 for it


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 27, 2008)

Am I the only one loving smolder? It is the blackest eye pencil on me and doesn't smudge at all; in fact none of the eye kohls I tried smudges on me, they simply disappear. But smolder doesn't. Stays there forever, even tested in rainy and snowy days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loooove it and I love the way I can use my 224 to get a smokey look with just smolder, too handy. Feline was never as black as smolder on me, thanks to my strange waterline I guess :S


----------

